# Zugriff auf alte Festplatte



## kar_sten (17. Juli 2008)

Hallo!

Ich habe in meinen neuen Rechner meine alte Festplatte eingebaut, damit ich vom neuen aus die alten Daten lesen kann und muss feststellen, dass mich Vista die nicht lesen lässt.
Wie kann ich das umgehen?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (17. Juli 2008)

Welches Dateisystem hat die Platte denn?
Vielleicht hat MS ja beschlossen dass Vista kein FAT{16,32} mehr unterstuetzt, in einer Art ultimativem Schlag um dieses FS auszurotten.
Obwohl, ich glaub eher nicht, denn viele Speichersticks kommen ja per Default damit daher, so z.B. mein MP3-Player.

Also trotzdem: Welche FS hat die Platte?
Ist sicher dass sie noch okay ist?

Probier es eventuell mal mit einer Linux LiveCD.


----------



## kar_sten (17. Juli 2008)

NTFS

Aber man kann schon auf manche Ordner zugreifen. Nur den "Dokumente und Einstellungen"-Ordner (die Platte lief früher mit XP) will Vista nicht hergeben.


----------



## shutdown (17. Juli 2008)

Hast du in deinem alten Rechner dieses Windows-Verschlüsselungs-System (ich glaub es heißt EFS) aktiviert gehabt?

Dann könnte es nämlich Probleme geben, weil der da glaub ich nach einer bestimmten Hardware-Konfiguration sucht - und wenn er die nicht findet, dann auch nicht entschlüsselt.


----------



## kar_sten (17. Juli 2008)

Hatte ich soweit ich weiß nicht.


----------



## Andreas Späth (17. Juli 2008)

kar_sten hat gesagt.:


> Hatte ich soweit ich weiß nicht.



Wenn du beim einstellen der Passwörter für Benutzeraccounts angegeben hast das keiner auf Dateien zugreifen darf, ist es aktiviert.

Wenn es geht, versuch von der alten Platte zu booten (eventuell im altem PC), und kopier dir die Dateien einfach woanders auf der Festplatte hin.
zB C:\Dateien. Von dort aus kannst du dann darauf zugreifen.


----------



## kar_sten (17. Juli 2008)

Vista lässt sie nicht kopieren. Vista lässt mich auch nicht in den Ordner reinschauen


----------



## Andreas Späth (17. Juli 2008)

Deswegen sagte ich doch dass du von der alten Platte booten sollst


----------



## kar_sten (17. Juli 2008)

Andreas Späth hat gesagt.:


> Deswegen sagte ich doch dass du von der alten Platte booten sollst



Der alte Rechner existiert nicht mehr und der neue kann nicht von der Platte booten


----------



## Dimenson (21. Juli 2008)

Lad dir BartPE runter und boote dann von der CD.


----------



## random-access (22. Juli 2008)

oder du greifst über winrar auf die Festplatte zu.

Grüße, random.


----------



## Navy (22. Juli 2008)

Ich kontere einfach mal mit dem Allheilmittel Linux:
aktuelle LiveCD von Knoppix/Ubuntu/Fedore/OpenSuSe/$WHATEVER runterladen, brennen, das System mit Linux neu starten, Daten von der alten Platte kopieren, Windows starten.


----------



## michaelwengert (22. Juli 2008)

Bei mir ging es das letzte mal über "Besitz übernehmen".
Gibts aber glaub nur in der Buisness und Ultimate Edition


----------



## PC Heini (22. Juli 2008)

Ich habe alles mal durchgelesen und hänge mich nun an. Hatte letzthin den PC einer Kollegin bei mir, bei dem wurde was verstellt und man konnte nicht mehr an die alten, aber noch vorhandenen Daten rankommen. Nun, da der PC selbst ja noch lief, musste ich keine HD ausbauen. Weiss daher nicht, ob mein Beitrag was zur Lösung beiträgt.
Interessant wäre zu wissen, ob Du bei der alten HD einen Verzeichnisbaum oder ne Verzeichnisstrucktur zu sehen bekommst. Wenn ja, dann kann folgender Lösungssatz verwendet werden;
Verzeichnisbaum öffnen, Benutzer öffnen, dann solltest Du einige weitere Daten sehen. Öffne die mal und schau, ob dess Deine gesuchten sind.
So hats bei diesem PC hingehauen. Habe auch Stundenlang gesucht, bis ich soweit kam. Mussts halt versuchen.
Ansonsten wie michaelwengert erwähnt hat.


----------



## kar_sten (22. Juli 2008)

Die Sicherheitsvorkehrungen von Vista schieben sich davor. Mit einem anderen OS wäre es wohl kein Thema aber das dumme Vista lässt mich nicht rann...


----------



## Zvoni (24. Juli 2008)

kar_sten hat gesagt.:


> Die Sicherheitsvorkehrungen von Vista schieben sich davor. Mit einem anderen OS wäre es wohl kein Thema aber das dumme Vista lässt mich nicht rann...




Ich hatte mal ein ähnliches Problem, und hab das ganze mit einem ganz wüsten Trick gelöst: Ich hatte noch ne HD mit Win98 drauf (Ich habe Wechselrahmen). Ich hab mir daraufhin den NTFS-Treiber für Win98 besorgt, installiert und konfiguriert, Kiste runterfahren, die Problemplatte (War aus nem XP-Rechner) eingebaut, wieder gebootet, und voila schon konnte ich auf die NTFS-Platte zugreifen, ohne durch irgendwelche Zugriffs- oder Besitzerrechte genervt zu werden.

Allerdings: nur Read-Only-Zugriff, aber das war kein Problem, die Daten auf ne FAT32-Platte rübergezogen, Kiste runterfahren, die FAT32 in den XP-Rechner rein (Als zweite HD natürlich), und schon war wieder heile Welt


----------

